# Grooming tutorial/session with Dulcet poodles



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

We have been having trouble growing Enzo’s coat because it is super harsh and coarse where his mane is. We have tried many suggestions and have been recommended many brands. The thing is, none of the recommendations given were not working on Enzo’s coat. We tried 1# all systems , Laser-lites , chris Christensen , Isle of dog etc… Its hard being mentor when your mentor does not live close to you ! 

Charlene is one of the nicest people we have found in the poodle rings. She saw us with Enzo at the specialty and she noticed that his hair has not grown since the last time we showed him. So she gave us her card and said she would be delighted to show us what to do. ( it was a major plus that she is close to us !) 

So Last night I went to Dulcet Poodles aka Charlene Smunty ‘s house and she is a breeder /handler/ groomer ! She showed us how to wrap Enzo and what products to use on his coat.
We where both floored on the things she showed us and what to use on his coat. 

When she got Enzo on the table she had to dry him some because we sprayed conditioner in his hair. As she was drying him with the stand dryer she told us, to use a stand dryer for finish work to get straighter hair and use the non stand dryer mainly for drying. As she showed us how to brush him she felt his hair and said the conditioner we are using makes him feel sticky. So she asked us if we had time to stay because she was going to wash Enzo and start all over lol His hair was just too sticky. 
So she bathes him with a shampoo called the coat handler 15 to 1 clarifying shampoo. She had to wash him two times because of the buildup. She told us this shampoo was the best for the type of coat Enzo has because she has a mini with the same texture. So after she finished she used the coat handler conditioner and diluted it as a leave in. she poured it on him and then got a towel to start drying him. 

Her Friend /assistant then dried Enzo for us with the Non stand dryer ( I think it was a k-9 II it was pink) He dried him and brushed Enzo out with a slicker brush. Then after he was dry he then used the stand dryer and used the comb to get his hair even straighter and to have a nice finish. 
We have always had problems with static and Charlene told us it’s because of the non stand dryers get hotter and this created the static and the hand held ones also get hotter. We used both without knowing it was doing this. 
After he was finished and we touched Enzo’s hair OMG his hair was so poofy and soft! it was not dry any more ! I could not believe how his coat felt; we never felt his coat like that ever! 

She then showed us how to wrap him correctly. She told us to always make straight lines when parting and make sure no extra hair catches where you are about to band. She then pulls out this product call Perm repair. She told us she uses this to put moisture on the ends of the top not before she wraps them in the plastic. She looked at Enzo’s ends and trimmed the bad ends off , then applied the perm repair. 

To wrap the mane part she told us to make straight line going horizontal to his body ( to both sides) and placed a comb there to hold the hair down on the side of his jacket ( so no hair catching) She then wrapped his hair just like his top not. She wrapped him further than what we normally band Enzo to. And the last band she left the hair free because of it being shortest there.

Charlene was so nice that she gave us some of the shampoo and conditioner in a water bottle and she gave us a jar of the perm repair. She also showed us many dogs standard poodles she finished with no wiggies and they had so much hair from her wrapping then in her technique. 

I will try to get pictures and videos of everything step by step.
I am sold on the coat handler shampoo and conditioner so I must by some very soon 


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

So cool! 

I still go with my aussie to her breeder and get touch up grooming advice. She goes to nationals each year and comes home with so many good tips


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I mostly just want a reason to ask for more pics of Enzo!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

roxy 25, The Coat Handler products are amazing ... as you experienced. 
We worked with a groomer one-on-one five years ago, when we first began grooming Toulouse. She also used both the shampoo and leave-in conditioner.We previously would order from Pet Edge, until they discontinued carrying the product. We especially like the leave-in conditioner.

It is great that you had such an educational grooming session with Enzo.
Look forward to seeing his photos.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Aidan said:


> I mostly just want a reason to ask for more pics of Enzo!


I love that pic!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh I love this type of info and NEED it! Thanks, hope we can get some pics. Love to see Enzo


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

You explained that really well. I also use a hypo shampoo from Les Pooch that clarifies and exfoliates. The skin cells are removed at the base allowing the hair to grow a teensy bit faster. I use Les Pooch Hypo condtitioner and I have been using the OMG spray on my dogs as well as every single client dog. My clients love the feel and smell and now that you say it, they often remark how fast they have to bring FIFi back in....her hair just grows so fast. I have never learned how to wrap but I have seen it....so perfectly in nice rows. I think Enzo's hair WILL grow faster now. I also can feel filmy buildup....clients dont know what I mean when they first come in....but they notice a huge difference when they pick their dogs back up. The better the products, the better the results.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

ok here are pictures on enzo 

I did not take pictures as she was doing so when I rewrap him I will do a video for you guys.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

one more


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Ohhh, his hair looks so soft!! How often does she suggest rebathing and how often does she change the wraps/bands? When you take the bands out between baths do you brush the coat or just reband right away?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

KalaMama said:


> Ohhh, his hair looks so soft!! How often does she suggest rebathing and how often does she change the wraps/bands? When you take the bands out between baths do you brush the coat or just reband right away?



As for bathing we wash Enzo every week or 2 weeks it just depends what we do on the weekends with him. I asked her how often to re do wraps and she said it depends on the dog. She had one mini wrapped and said she can go on with her wraps for like 7 days or more. Another can only be wrapped for three days because he rubs and plays hard outside. 

When We take them out we will brush him out and make the same parts again to wrap.


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

He looks so gorgeous! I've always wanted to know......is the purpose of banding to prevent matting and protect the coat? Does the banding cut down on your brushing ? I'm clueless when it comes to this stuff, so I was just curious!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice banding/wrapping job. I like the smaller sections (I always take in too much hair). If you get too much hair falling down in front of the eyes, you can always part down the center and split the first two sections into four.

The purpose of the wrapping is to protect the long fragile ends. I reband every 3 days.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Great information and instructions, Roxy. Enzo looks great. That's a fine banding job. Billy has to be redone after three days because he plays hard and rubs his head too. If I don't redo in three days, he will mat under the bands.
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Love the info and the pics! Great to hear about a product that works this well. Am going to have to look that up. Thanks!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Aidan said:


> I mostly just want a reason to ask for more pics of Enzo!


Guy Pierce - hubba hubba.

Momento was such a great film !


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

Happy that you found someone to help you out! I'd be completely lost with out a mentor helping me every step of the way. I love coat handler conditioner, it's the only one I use at the shop!


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the info, I'll try to find the Coat Handler here in Poland too!!! Looking forward to more pictures!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Great Explanation Roxy! And pics too. I will be hanging on to this for the future.

I just realized the conditioner we use is Coat Handler. I was placing the conditioner (diluted) on and doing a light rinse. I need to try the shampoo too. The coditioner is really good and smells good too.


----------

